# Big solar flares incoming



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I love this You Tube channel:

YouTube

Almost ever day this guy posts a 3-4 minute global watch and monitors earthquakes, mass fish kills, solar eruptions, and more. It takes a while of watching to start to understand some of his techno speak but I especially like to watch it for the sun activity.

If you have things outside your faraday cage, it mat be a good time to put them back in.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

usually there is a "news" story about recent activity; the last I saw was in February and these only take like 12/24 hours to get here dont' they? 

I often wondered if a NASA dude got through to the president and said we're about to lose all the power for - oh - a week or so and the transformers
are all about to blow which means 90% of the nation won't have public power supplies for close to a year - what the Pres would do? Would they let
it happen and not tell everyone, give us about 10 minutes advanced warning, what?


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

I think they'll say something after it happens like they just found out and are working to fix it.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

CME's have a variable speed. I think normal is 400miles/sec.

These are good sites as well.

SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

If there is anything at all going on this site will have it. Probably one of the biggest conspiracy sites.
Godlike Productions - Conspiracy Forum

Just about every month the earth is being destroyed.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

AsteroidX said:


> CME's have a variable speed. I think normal is 400miles/sec.
> 
> These are good sites as well.
> 
> SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids


Thanks, never seen that site before but looks good.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Bullshit....Its so minor its a joke...Some dumbass see's "SOLAR FLARES" incoming and starts screaming the sky is falling

Whats incoming is so WIMP its not funny

I'm a ham and have been watching solar flares for 40 years....I wont even unplug my antenna's for this wimp thats coming...and I got tens of thousands of dollars in equipment.

Leave that idiot alone and watch this site....when the X class flare chance reaches 40% or more.....Unplug your stuff....If it reaches 70%....then worry!

http://www.solarham.net/


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Rule number one....ALL M CLASS FLARES AND C CLASS FLARES ARE JOKES

RULE NUMBER TWO....ALL X CLASS FLARES ARE A JOKE UP TO X-20 If its over that....WORRY!


----------



## brandonnash (Mar 11, 2013)

Not a site that monitors flares exclusively, but covers nearly everything else happening in/to the world. Best one I have seen.

http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/index2.php?area=usa&lang=eng


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm really glad I started this thread, good information all around, thanks


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah a solar flare might temporarily blow out power, ignitions and electronics etc which will be fixed sooner or later, it's already happened quite a few times-

_Sep 1859- Telegraph wires burst into flames, touching off fires .Telegraph machines scorched paper printouts, stunned operators with electric shocks, transmitted gibberish, and continued working for hours even after being unplugged from the batteries that powered them. The Earth itself was no longer "grounded"!
November 1882- another massive solar flare lit lamps, disrupted telegraph communications, and set off several fires on the Chicago telegraph switchboard, melting instruments. 
November 1903- solar storm not only disrupted telegraphs and the transatlantic cable; it even shut down Swiss streetcars. 
March 1940- severe solar storm burnt out fuses and damaged hundreds of miles of telegraph and telephone networks.
March 1989- a major solar flare shorted out Quebec's power grid. Circuits also overloaded in Great Britain, New York and Virginia. A critical transformer melted in New Jersey. 
November 2003- an "X" solar flare, the strongest of solar storms, temporarily disabled many satellites, killed one satellite completely and and burned out an instrument on a Mars orbiter. The crew of the International Space Station took shelter, reporting elevated radiation readings and "shooting stars" in their own eyes. 
September 2005- a string of "X" solar flares caused lesser disruptions to major power grids and knocked out the GPS system completely for ten minutes.
June 2011- a moderate solar flare caused minor satellite disruption, unusual amount of static on phone lines.

Solar flare - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia _

What we can do NOW is to flare-proof a radio so that when a flare blows out the electricity, we'll still be able to tune into the world to monitor what's going on.
Below- I proofed my radio by removing the batteries and wrapping it in a plastic bag, then wrapping it in kitchen foil. (the plastic bag is to keep the radio from touching the foil). It now sits on a cupboard shelf waiting to be unwrapped after F-day (flare day)-


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I like this thread. Montana Rancher. My fiance and I will be moving to the UpperMissouri Breaks next month. I have been goin there for years and have a friend that has a ranch there. We have been talkin about it for a while but think now is as good a time as any to go. We are dropping everything and making the move. We will be about 60-80 miles south of Chinook. I have had property there and paid taxes for many years and so has my family. I know Montanans don't like outsiders. We are ALMOST locals though..lol


----------



## ibewbull (Sep 1, 2012)

s it as a priority.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

Looking at Montana myself!....Have a friend that has a little over 6000 acres and dont like where he lives LOL! Been there and LOVE it!


----------



## JDE101 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gee, is it time to put on the tinfoil hats yet????


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

This is a great weather Utuber. Updates daily I think.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

SSGT said:


> Looking at Montana myself!....Have a friend that has a little over 6000 acres and dont like where he lives LOL! Been there and LOVE it!


You just have to really want to go. It was hard making the decision to leave our comfort zone. But it will work out pretty good in the end hopefully.Friends and family think we are crazy..lol


----------

